

Progo - The Cloud is Evolving. Go is the Solution. - AliCollins
http://www.progo.io/

======
mseepgood
I love Go, but what is this page? An advertisement? Where's the content?

~~~
JoeDoyle23
It appears that they are a consultancy focusing on helping companies write Go
apps. Sounds like what The Node Firm (thenodefirm.com) is for Node.js

~~~
uzsco
I am on this operations team; we are a Go consultancy. Glad to see someone is
interested in what we are doing.

